# Skype verbindet sich nicht mehr!



## derhenker (22. Dezember 2010)

Vor ungefähr einer Stunde hat sich mein Skype verabschiedet, ich war gerade noch online, schaue 10minuten später mal auf mein Skype da versuchte es gerade eine neue Verbindung herzustellen....
Ist ihm noch nicht gelungen.
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2010)

Server überlastet vll. Ich kann mich auch nicht anmelden aktuell.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## xN1c0 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab des Problem auch, neu runterladen hat auch nix gebracht...
Ich vermute mal ganz vorsichtig dass da n Server abgeschmiert ist oder ähnliches


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei vielen so … abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## xN1c0 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir gehts jetzt wieder, Ich weiß allerdings nicht, obs am 2ten mal neu runterladen liegt oder ob es jetzt bei allen wieder geht
Edit: Von wegen... nach 2 min wars wieder weg... -.-


----------



## derhenker (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gehts noch immer nicht, doch da ich ja anscheinend nicht der einzige bin werd ichs eben später nochmal versuchen.
Danke für die Antworten

--derHenker--


----------



## virtuallity (22. Dezember 2010)

Mein Tee ist schon lange leer seit wann gibt´s bei Skype solche Ausfallzeiten? :O


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2010)

Sowas gibts öfters mal. Ist normal...


----------



## firestorm (22. Dezember 2010)

Jepp,bei mir das Gleiche,wird schon irgendwann wieder gehen


----------



## danielduesentrieb78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin schon seit ca.16 Uhr ohne skype! Hatte ich noch nie!!! Woran das wohl liegen mag???


----------



## Rayza (22. Dezember 2010)

Technische Probleme & hab auch etwas mit Julian Assange dazugelesen auf elhabibi.at


----------



## Beachboy (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir das selbe. Da er öfters mal so für n pa Sekunden reinkommt schätze ich Server überlastet.

Man wird schon nicht ohne Skype sterben.


----------



## Fresh_Air (22. Dezember 2010)

Also es gibt anscheinend einen weltweiten Ausfall von Skype. Worans liegt ist aber nicht klar.

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es das schon mal . Ich glaub das war 2004. Damals sind auch ein Server nach dem anderen ausgefallen weil ein Softwarefehler vorlag . Damals hats ewig gedauert bis wieder alles ging.


----------



## Faighter (22. Dezember 2010)

Scheint wohl was größeres zu sein ich kann mich seit 4 Stunden nicht mehr mit dem Skypenetzwerk verbinden.

Ob die Server wohl unter DDos stehen ?
Ich hoffe nicht. Wird wohl ein Softwarefehler sein.

mfg


----------



## GrizZeL (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich nie Probleme mit Skype, aber heute hab ich auch nur Ärger damit.
Erst stürzte mein Skype immer wieder ab und jetzt will es nicht einmal mehr eine Verbindung herstellen. 
Kann das vielleicht etwas mit der Skype-Aktualisierung zu tun haben? 

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

NEIN hat es nicht!


----------



## silversliv3r (23. Dezember 2010)

5 Uhr morgens und Skype ist immer noch down...


----------



## TyPe_X (23. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr seit 2 Tagen. Hmm... komisch ist das schon, wenn die Server so eine lange Zeit nicht erreichbar sind. Ich gehe mal von einem Hackerangriff aus, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein "normales" Problem solange bestehen bleibt.
Naja, wie manche Vorredner schon sagten: "Abwarten und Tee trinken."


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Dezember 2010)

Millionen User nicht erreichbar: Web-Telefoniedienst Skype stundenlang offline - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2010)

Macht doch nicht so ein Drama daraus, geht doch alles wieder!


----------

